# Veteran's Day of Protest Nov 6th, 2010



## wildman0101 (26 Oct 2010)

Info for your parousal. Best Regard's all.. :yellow:
Scoty B (Thank-You)  

Mike Blais Rcr CfdsOctober 25, 2010 at 9:53pm
Subject: please pass around
Ladies and Gentlemen.


Please provide maximum distribution via your respective email networks including local press/Letter to the Editor. Our injured troops and /veterans need our support, if they are to get it, we must increasing the NVDOP's national profile by informing and mobilizing the Canadian public. The countdown has begun, H Hour looms!


Mike

Veterans Seeking Redress across Canada on November 6th

On Saturday, November 6th, veterans from coast to coast will assemble at eleventh morning hour (local) to offer unqualified support for Canadian Forces as they serve in Harm’s Way, the veterans of this great land who have been affected by the consequences of war and peace, the widows of the valiant who have been summoned to the Lord and the many, many families who are coping with a very different life then they envisioned before the war in Afghanistan interceded. It is distressing that it has come down to a protest, but after three years of hopeful anticipation, veterans are increasingly disappointed and frustrated by the lack of real government reform with the New Veterans Charter to reflect the realities of the War in Afghanistan and the needs of all generations of veterans.



Many veterans feel betrayed. Many veterans believed Prime Minister Harper personally appointed Canada’s 1st Veterans Ombudsman, Colonel Pat Stogran, to rectify the charter’s inadequacies. We believed that Colonel Stogran, who is a combat experienced infanteer, had been selected by the PM because of his relationship with those who are suffering the brunt of Canadian casualties, that his compassionate voice of reason would be responded to with all due speed.


The Veterans Ombudsman's voice, as we now know, has not been heard.

Nor was Stogran's voice the only voice to be dismissed or ignored. The Legion proposed thirteen important changes, knowledgeable veterans advocates and other organizations paraded routinely before parliamentary committee. Yet even as Canada’s sons and daughters were and are being repatriated with ‘catastrophic’ injuries, the government has refused to act.



On November 6th, parliamentarians will hear our voice, the voice of the veterans who have passed the torch to the generation of Canadian soldiers, sailors and airmen currently representing Canada in Afghanistan and elsewhere across the globe. Canada’s veterans today are no different then those who served in WW2, Korea, Africa, the Middle East, Balkans or dozens of peacekeeping mission across the globe. They bleed the same, they experience profound pain the same, they bear the horrible consequences of war the same and they deserve the SAME standard of dignified care and compensation.



There are five central issues veterans are advocating for on Nov 6th, honourable objectives designed to improve the quality of the lives of the widows and families of the fallen by insisting that any and all pensions related to a Killed in Action tragedy be considered tax free. To replace the pitiful low Lump Sum award with the same life-time standard of security that previous generations of veterans enjoyed. We seek to expand the Agent Orange settlement to provide support for all veterans exposed to cancerous chemical defoliant, not just those who were Gagetown during the limited 1-year time frame. We seek to improve VAC PTSD resources to include comprehensive, family inclusive treatment and counseling options on a 24/7, nation-wide basis when necessary. We seek justice for the 6300 peacekeeping veterans who have been disabled as a consequence of duty, awarded Veterans of Affairs Canada pensions for PAIN and SUFFERING only to discover it is unjustly offset by the SISIP WAGE LOSS LTD insurance policy.



Canadians have been quick to rally to our troops defense these past seven years and regardless of how one feels about Canada’s participation in the Afghanistan war, we have universally united behind our troops and their families when tragedy has struck. Red Fridays, the solemn support for the fallen along the Highway of Heroes, the outpouring of sincere support during far to many funeral services in villages, towns and cities from Newfoundland to British Columbia.



These are expressions of deep patriotism. Yet sometimes, the patriot’s call demands more of Canadians, not only on behalf of the nation’s veterans, but as a nation proud to support the valiant during this time of war. Canada’s Sons and daughters are bound by long standing protocols, while they may attend these rallies, they are not permitted to wear their uniforms, carry signs or publicly express their support. They cannot speak to the inadequate policies that they and the families will confront should the unthinkable occur.



Who speaks for those who cannot speak? When those who have been chosen to speak, the Veterans Ombudsman, the Royal Canadian legion, words fall on deaf ears.


On Nov 6th, Canadians will.



Support rallies are being held in St John’s, Newfoundland, Halifax, Nova Scotia and in Ontario, London and Parliament Hill, Ottawa. Smaller, yet no less significant events are taking place at MPs offices from Newfoundland to Vancouver Island. Canada’s veterans community, by definition, is not very large, we need the support of all Canadians if we are to be successful. If you cannot attend or should there not be an organized event in your MP’s riding, please drop by his/her office between now and Remembrance Day. Email him or give the office a friendly telephone call. It will only take a moment of your time to respectfully ask your parliamentarian to work on your behalf to address the honourable issues the Canadian Veterans National Day of Protest was created to address.



You can make a difference. You can be a soldier’s voice.



God bless our troops, Canada’s veterans and their families.



God bless Canada.



Michael L Blais CD

National Organizer, Canadian Veterans National Day of Protest, 6 Nov, 2010.

mlblaisrcr@veteransvoice.info.



Contact Info

Mike Blais

905-357-3306


----------



## Greymatters (27 Oct 2010)

I think it would be helpful if a more detailed listing were provided.  I.e. Vancouver Island is a bit vague, a specific city, location and coordination timings would be useful.  I'll consider this a warning order and am waiting for the operations briefing...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2010)

This, from Question Period yesterday:


> Hon. Jack Layton (Toronto—Danforth, NDP): All right, let us talk about support for the military, Mr. Speaker.  On November 6, soldiers and veterans, people who have served this country, are going to be out in protest against the way the government has been treating veterans.  We are learning from reports that management is sending down signals that some of our service personnel and civilians who work for them are not going to be allowed to go to that protest.  These soldiers and these people who work in our armed forces fought for the right to free speech.  Have the government and the Prime Minister sent down an order telling any of these people not to participate, including the RCMP?
> 
> Right Hon. Stephen Harper (Prime Minister, CPC):  Of course not, Mr. Speaker. But the government does not have to issue any such orders, because the truth of the matter is this: when it comes to standing up for the men and women in uniform, getting them the equipment they need, these people understand that there is only one party in this Parliament that supports them. It is this government. When it comes to improving benefits for our veterans, there is only one party that has not voted against those things, as the NDP has done. It is this party. We will continue to protect our men and women in uniform today and in the future.


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Oct 2010)

" When it comes to improving benefits for our veterans, there is only one party that has........."

PROVE IT !

Words are cheap.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Oct 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> " When it comes to improving benefits for our veterans, there is only one party that has........."
> 
> PROVE IT !
> 
> Words are cheap.



They've improved the benefits, just need to work on rehauling the system that provides them. Do you honestly think a Liberal or (shudder) NDP government would do as much as the Conservatives have? Pigs would fly the day the CF got spending increases with those parties in power.


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Oct 2010)

Hi all, just a futher to my last post.
Date's,,Time's, Places for the protest 
Nov 6th,2010. Please see website be-
low for more info: http://canadianveteransnationaldayofprotest.veteranvoice.info/protest_details.html#Contacts
Includes all contacts Provincial and Territory'S
Also included is the petition and you can also sign 
the petition online at above website.
Contacts Province wise,,, sorry no Terrirories as 
yet.
St Johns, Rally  Prov MP Jeff Rose Martland vndop.stjohns@veteranvoice.info Our Duty website 
Bonavista-Exploits MP Scott Simms Robin Brentnall vndop.bonavista@veteranvoice.info   
Corner Brook MP Gerry Byrne Euphemia U. Walsh vndop.cornerbrook@veteranvoice.info

   
Team Nova Scotia Lower Sackville MP Peter Stoffer Ron Wray vndop.lowersackville@veteranvoice.info    
Halifax MP Megan Leslie Gary Zwicker vndop.halifax@veteranvoice.info   
Bridgewater MP Gerald Keddy Craig Leonard  vndop.bridgewater@veteranvoice.info    
Truro and Falmouth MP Sarah Newton Stuart Mills      
West Nova MP Greg Kerr          
Kingston/Greenwood    Rosanne and Steven Dornan  vndop.greenwood@veteranvoice.info 902-765-6541


Team New Brunswick Fredericton   Fred Doucette vndop.fredericton@veteranvoice.info  
Moncton MP Brian Murphy Gleen James Berry vndop.moncton@veteranvoice.info

   
Team Prince Edward Island Charlottetown VAC HQ VAC on Grafton Street           
Team Quebec Montreal   Cherly Bourgoin vndop.montreal@veteranvoice.info

    
Team Ontario London 4 MPs invited Sean Wilson    Rally 
Niagara Falls MP Robert Nicholson Daniel Roderique vndop.niagarafalls@veteranvoice.info   
Barrie MP Patrick Brown Ken Hebbard vndop.barrie@veteranvoice.info   
Pickering MP Dan McTeague Elsie Hetherman vndop.pickering@veteranvoice.info   
Durham MP Bev Oda Bonnie Toews     
Kingston    Derick Zimerman vndop.kingston@veteranvoice.info   
Belleville MP Daryl Kramp Eric Robiere vndop.belleville@veteranvoice.info    
Trenton MP Rick Norlock Lance Usher vndop.trenton@veteranvoice.info   
London MP Irene Mathyssen Sean Wilson vndop.london@veteranvoice.info   
Toronto    Ron Denham vndop.toronto@veteranvoice.info    
Ottawa Parliament Hill Mike Blais mlblaisrcr@veteranvoice.info CVNDOP OPI


Team Manitoba Selkirk-Interlake    Chad Edmonds vndop.selkirkinterlake@veteranvoice.info
    
Team Alberta Edmonton, Sherwood Park MP Tim Uppel Leonard Stahl   vndop.edmonton@veteranvoice.info    
Edmonton   Daryl Thibert vndop.edmonton2@veteranvoice.info 780-250-0575 
team Calgary PM Harper  Bumpsy  publisher@veteranvoice.info    Point of contact 
Lethbridge MP Rick Cassan          
Edmonton-Mill Woods-Beaumont MP Mike Lake Mark Kelly vndop.millwoods@veteranvoice.info

   
Team BC Nanaimo MP James Lunney Kenneth Young vndop.nanaimo@veteranvoice.info      
Maple Ridge MP Randy Kamp Gary Grigg vndop.mapleridge@veteranvoice.info     
Commox   Bruce Webb      
Esquimalt, Juan de Fuca MP Keith Marten Donna Lyne Thersa Furnival vndop.esquimalt@veteranvoice.info   
Chilliwack   Joe Beauchene vndop.chilliwack@veteranvoice.info Kootenay Columbia MP Jim Abbot Gary Goode vndop.kootenay@veteranvoice.info    
Penticton MP Stockwell Day Rob Wolfenden   
Victoria  Dennis Teeple vndop.victoria@veteranvoice.info

    
VVi Info Liaison Publisher   'Bumpsy' publisher@veteranvoice.info    
Forum Master   Ron forummaster@veteranvoice.info    

petition: also available for online signing 

To:  The Prime Minister of Canada, Minister of Veterans Affairs, Parliament of Canada 
CANADIANS DEMANDING IMPROVEMENTS AND CHANGES TO THE CANADIAN FORCES MEMBERS AND VETERANS RE-ESTABLISHMENT AND COMPENSATION ACT, BETTER KNOWN AS THE “NEW VETERANS CHARTER” 

This petition is open to ALL Canadian citizens in support of serving CF Members, veterans and their families. 

The Prime Minister of Canada, 
The Minister of Veterans Affairs and 
The Parliament of Canada, 

This petition is organized to respectfully request the Prime Minister of Canada and the Minister of Veterans Affairs address the following issues facing our veterans immediately; 

1. End the New Veterans Charter's lump sum disability payment and restore the life time pain and suffering pension to all CF veterans. 

2. End the SISIP Claw back for all veterans’ disability pensions. It is fundamentally un-Canadian to claw back a pension on the older generation when the newer generation is, for this very reason, exempt from this financial hardship. 

Always remember, the Veterans Affair Canada disability pension is awarded to our veterans for pain and suffering. As their website clearly states, this pension is NOT designed as income replacement and as such should NOT be deducted from long term disability claims at Manulife Life. While it may be common practice to offset one disability pension by another in most workplaces, the requirements to serve for Veterans cannot be compared to other employment; a different and unique standard must be set to reflect the unique terms of service of Veterans (the social contract up to and including loss of life). 

3. End the widow's tax on disability pensions and one time lump sum payments. Our fallen heroes’ families have enough grief to deal with without the added taxation of an award that should be tax free. 

4. End the reduction of veteran's military pensions at the age of sixty five. CF members served this nation with pride for many years and paid their contribution, they deserve this financial security as they grow older. 

5. Address the concerns of the Agent Orange, Suffield Experimental Station victims, and nuclear test survivors (and their families) not only those that were volunteers, and other veterans who are suffering from a variety of physical and psychological issues including PTSD as a consequence of service to our nation. 

6. Furthermore, take action on the recommendations set forth in the June 2010 40th Parliament, 3rd session report of the Standing Committee on Veterans Affairs titled: “A Timely Tune-up for the Living New Veterans Charter”. By extension, all of the more than 300 recommendations regarding the NVC should be implemented. 

7. Reinstate all of the lapsed programs, benefits and services of the older legislation including the Pension Act. VAC should not have been permitted to arbitrarily reduce its responsibilities to veterans prior to the implementation of the NVC. It should be remembered that most veterans are covered by the legislation pre-dating the NVC. Their entitlements should be honoured. 

8. Place a moratorium on reductions in VAC and review the manpower requirements. Many of the front line staff are unable to cope with their heavy and unacceptable workloads. Area counsellors should be increased so that they have enough time to work with their veterans and familiarise themselves with the vast array of services provided to veterans. 

9. Implement legislation guaranteeing the Veterans Ombudsman is always a veteran and the office is an independent agency. It should not be subordinate to VAC. 

10. Revise the definition of veteran to cover all personnel who serve in the capacity of military, paramilitary and related occupations on behalf of Canada. This should include military, police and civilian personnel assigned to operations recognized as military and security related. Everyone designated as a veteran should be entitled to the same services and benefits regardless of where, when or how they served Canada. There are historical precedents that have been enacted such as the Merchant Marine and other organizations in wartime. 


The present Government continually say they recognize the need for special treatment for Veterans who serve Canada under adverse conditions. With this in mind, immediate action is required. You are requested to sign this petition in support of veterans and their families ensuring that they are provided lifelong compensation reflecting their invaluable and lifelong sacrifice to Canada. 


Sincerely, 

The Undersigned 
Man all this typing is thirsty work..
Cheer's all,,
Scoty B


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Oct 2010)

Thanks to all who attend.


----------



## ProudNewfoundlander (6 Nov 2010)

The rally in my town was poorly attended. It was said the local legion branch head was told by National office not to attend (and possibly any legion member), and the FRC was told they could not distribute "Support Our Troops" memorabilia for the purpose of use at the rallies. The Ex-CF member hosting the event then said he had quit the Royal Canadian Legion


----------



## Nemo888 (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They've improved the benefits, just need to work on rehauling the system that provides them. Do you honestly think a Liberal or (shudder) NDP government would do as much as the Conservatives have? Pigs would fly the day the CF got spending increases with those parties in power.



Actually all three parties decided to chisel us together. Now that they are under scrutiny  they are backpedaling. This interest in our welfare will only last as long as the media attention. 

The Legion has done very little for new Vets IMO. If they don't get more vocal they will never have my support.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2010)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> If they don't get more vocal they will never have my support.



Dont hold your breath, the RCL was the biggest advocate for the NVC.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Nov 2010)

Nemo888,
Concur with your reply #8.
proud,
Same,same,, poorly attended
here. Did my best. I also quit 
the RCL long time ago because 
of the B/S and lip service.
Cdn Aviator:
You got that right...
dodger1936 and every one who 
attended Nov 6th day of protest,
I thank-you for your support. 
Best Regard's All,,
Scoty B
P.S. Will be standing proud with 
you Nov 11.... Bless you all.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Nov 2010)

Poorly attended out here as well, barely 30 people.  Considering we have three legions, several reseve units, and the hundreds of retired veterans who will be showing up this Thursday, pretty disappointing.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2010)

I just got an email PDF forwarded to me at work, extolling the virtues of the NVC and how its so much better than the previous plan. Email chain came from a RCL briefing in Gagetown.

Yeah, the NVC might have more programs, but we need those programs AND the previous disability monthly pension. Lump sum just does not cut it.


----------



## LineJumper (8 Nov 2010)

Yep, not many people I talked to knew about it which was reflected in the numbers where I attended.


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Nov 2010)

The RCL best hope it doesnt end up in my email.


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Nov 2010)

Sitrep:
Thank-You again for all who attended nov 6th day of protest.
Your support was greatly appreciated. Below is a sitrep from Mike,,,
alongwith a couple of website's to check out. More to follow. 
Scoty B      :yellow:


National Organizer, Canadian Veterans National Day of Protest, 6 Nov, 2010.

mlblaisrcr@veteransvoice.info.



Contact Info

Mike Blais

905-357-3306

Warning Order 

To members of Canadian Veterans National Day of Protest, Saturday, 6 November, 2010
  Mike Blais Rcr Cfds November 17 at 1:44pm Reply • Report

Big announcement proves to be smoke and mirrors, designed to conceal the fact that our troops are getting mistreated in quantum dimensions through the lump sum.

Our duty remains the constant, I have no doubt we shall have to mobilize again if we are to speak up for our troops over this issue. Please keep this in mind when you are talking to your friends and stand by. 

Veterans Minister Blackburn’s line in the Sand 

Perhaps it is appropriate Minister Blackburn chose to use the phrase drawing a line in the sand when recently describing his government’s refusal to address the New Veterans Charter’s Lump Sum award. The battlefields of Afghanistan are arid, the sands Canadian soldiers have trod upon these past nine years have truly been bloodied with Canadian sacrifice. 152 two valiant soldiers have been slain in Afghanistan. Bullets, RPGs and homemade improvised explosive devices have wounded hundreds, perhaps thousands, of our troops. The Taliban’s weapon of choice, the IED, is particularly vicious, designed to create as many terrible injuries as possible. Our soldiers have sustained multiple amputations and very serious injuries as the consequence. 

These are the veterans who will be subject to the lower standard created by Minister Blackburn’s line in the sand.

As primary organizer of the Canadian Veterans National Day of Protest conducted on November 6th, I can assure Canadians that the Lump Sum issue is THE primary motivational factor. Veterans have a sacred duty to those to whom we have passed the torch, it is our responsibility to ensure the wounded possess the appropriate standard of care/economic stability should they be repatriated with life altering injuries. 

Minister Blackburn claims we who stood up for our troops on November 6th are uninformed, that we do not understand the complexities of the New Veterans Charter.

Untrue! 

Veterans have heard Major Mark Campbell, Colonel Patrick Stogran and countless others who shall remain nameless until they are no longer bound by military protocols. We have heard the wives, the families, indeed, these stories of unnecessary hardship have only added to our commitment to resolve this unjust situation.

I would quote Major Mark Campbell, who bravely spoke out in the aftermath of the first national day of protest. Major Campbell lost both of his legs fighting to erase another line drawn in the sand. “Those of us who are severely disabled are still looking at about a 40-per-cent reduction in our income, compared to the old pension system. Does that seem like a good deal for a guy who's got no legs?" 

Does it? Is Major Campbell also uninformed? 

These numbers proposed are also exaggerated and disingenuously cross the line between a Veterans Affairs Pension and the LTD disability program that all soldiers are forced to purchase. The VAC pension is a tax free, non-economic award based on the degree of pain and suffering and the consequences it bears on his post-injury life. It is separate from the 75% wage replacement policy! The pensions comprising the 58000 dollars Minister Blackburn boasts are NOT, unlike VAC, tax-free! This real sum equates roughly to the Pre-NVC pension awarded to MCpl. Paul Franklin.

Mcpl Franklin’s monthly award continues for life, a poignant demonstration of the historic trust between Canada and our soldiers during times of war. The recently proposed 1000 dollar catastrophic award, the ELB, CPP disability and the SISIP LTD loss replacement payments all cease at the age of 65. 

Must I remind Canadians OUR veterans are STILL severely disabled? Must I remind our government that their responsibilities to these veterans do not cease at 65, but when they die? Just what do the conservatives expect these catastrophically injured veterans to do when over half of their income has been eliminated? Get a job at Walmart? 

Reality check! Veterans pension only. 

Two soldiers, one who fought valiantly on the crest of Hill 187 in Korea, 1953, the other who fought just as valiantly in the Panjawai Valley, 2007. Both are twenty-five years of age, sustained injuries commensurate with a full VAC pain and suffering pensions. Each has a lovely wife, a happy child, both live to the age of 85. Over the course of their lives, the Korean veteran received slightly over two million dollars. His wife and child were eligible for special programs/educational support. 

The veteran of the Afghanistan war receives… 276 thousand dollars. 

Is this how a conservative government honours the special covenant between nation and soldier, those who would offer life and limb for Canada? Has our government become uncaring, dispassionate, desensitized to the needs of our veterans who have experienced great hardship, pain and suffering? Shall we, Canadians who believe in justice, stand idle and complacent when our government willfully implements a much lower standard for those to whom we have passed the torch? 

I think not! 

I think we have just begun to fight, that our cause is just!

Should the conservative government fail to stand up for our troops, veterans will accept their responsibility to those who serve. We shall organize and we shall diligently seek to elect a party that will support our troops during the next election! 

Lest we Forget!

Michael L Blais CD 
Founder, Canadian Veterans Advocacy, CVNDOP 2010 



website's to check-out
http://homecomingvets.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/veterans-incensed-at-latest-vac-backtracking-on-public-promises-both-versions-captured-here

http://njnnetwork.com/2010/11/veterans-minister-backtracks-on-benefits-3-days-after-remembrance-day/


----------

